# What do you value in a story?



## Ninjou ka Giri (May 22, 2014)

I've been planning a story off and on in my head for a while now, I've even got some of the details committed down. But there's a lot I'm stuck on before I can begin writing. I've got a beginning and an end in mind, as well as some filling in the middle - mostly just general ideas. I realized recently however that despite all these plans, I need to find some way to up the stakes and make things interesting or the story will never take off.

So tell me, what do you find interesting in a story? What's the most crucial part to maintaining your interest? Just some general ideas, being that I haven't given you any clues as to what I'm writing. But I will tell you it's set in the modern day with the supernatural.


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (May 22, 2014)

I'm working on a bit of a story myself, and I think I'd say... I value small plots that form part of a greater one. Always being able to keep in mind where you are heading, who the enemy/the issue is, regardless of the many other things that might be happening around. That the plot moves swiftly from one to another, and it's never too 'forced' 

Just my thoughts (^ -^)


----------



## Ninjou ka Giri (May 23, 2014)

Leinad Obtrebla said:


> *snip*I value small plots that form part of a greater one. *snip*



I feel that's important too, thanks for reminding me. I want a lot of small details to flit by in the background and then later become relevant. It's hard to do though, because I pretty much have to write out a quick summary of what every other character is doing during the main plot just to see if the ripples spread far enough to reach the protagonist's peripheral vision.


----------



## Hewge (May 23, 2014)

Butts and otters.


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (May 23, 2014)

Yeah! It's important brainstorm a layout of where you want your story to head, and what's happening when. I often do conceptual maps in order to have a guideline of where I am heading. However, it's not set in stone, since sometimes other ideas come to mind and stuff...! 

And comedy. Comedy's important too for both the reader and character's mental health xD


----------



## Sylver (May 23, 2014)

Edit: Just realised this sounds like I'm telling you what to write based on my personal preferences. Just making sure you know that's not what I'm implying D:
I look for medium to long sized stories, medium being a few thousand words and long being around 10-50 thousand (I don't really pay attention, but I know I've gone through some 40k long stories/series before). I don't mind sex scenes, but if the whole story just revolves around some sex demon and her adventures enslaving/messing with people then I'll move on. I really enjoy stories about people becoming anthros, or people becoming friends with animals/mythical creatures and they go on adventures together, that's pretty cool. Super powers or at least enhanced sense are always nice to read about. I enjoy stories with meaty plots, conversations and well-developed characters.

I don't read anything with messed up fetishes...
I was reading a story yesterday with good characters and a decent plot; suddenly anal vore.


----------



## Avlenna (May 23, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> Edit: Just realised this sounds like I'm telling you what to write based on my personal preferences. Just making sure you know that's not what I'm implying D:
> I look for medium to long sized stories, medium being a few thousand words and long being around 10-50 thousand (I don't really pay attention, but I know I've gone through some 40k long stories/series before). I don't mind sex scenes, but if the whole story just revolves around some sex demon and her adventures enslaving/messing with people then I'll move on. I really enjoy stories about people becoming anthros, or people becoming friends with animals/mythical creatures and they go on adventures together, that's pretty cool. Super powers or at least enhanced sense are always nice to read about. I enjoy stories with meaty plots, conversations and well-developed characters.



Basically this.  I don't think I've found a story that I really enjoyed that didn't have any of these aspects.


----------



## dogit (May 23, 2014)

I like when a story has an interesting world


----------



## Hooky (May 23, 2014)

A plot that can make you think, purposeful and intriguing use of language and complex characters.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 23, 2014)

Themes that challenge the reader to think hard, face issues. A story that is not escapist, but rather illuminating of the world around them. Whether or not this story is a fantasy/sci-fi/Joycean jest doesn't matter. What does is how does its message helps the reader grow as a human being.

So Phillip K Dick stuff fits this very well, as does Asimov, Clarke, Herbert, Tolkien, most literary fiction writers, and philosophical works.

This leads into how well the characters are written, and how well the plot progresses. Bad characters and a lame plot will muddy the message and ruin something with great potential. Having superb characters and plot makes the story all the stronger.


----------



## PicoPicaza (May 25, 2014)

Modern day with supernatural . . . well, in general, I like a story to remain consistent.  Have a good idea of what you intend to accomplish overall with the story beforehand and try to make sure you stay true to that vision.  Naturally, that's assuming you don't come up with better and compatible alternatives.  Just don't hop around too much.  Until we know more about what end goal you'd like to work towards, it's a little difficult to say what's important.


----------



## Ironsoup (May 31, 2014)

Countless sub-plots all revolving around the protagonist's sexual insecurity. Gratuitous references to pornography. A talking parrot that only speaks in limericks. Haggling at a fish market.

No, but in all seriousness it's worldly depth that pulls me in as a reader. If it reads like it was written genuinely, then I'll read it till' it stops. By _genuinely_ I mean having convincing detail spoken with charisma and without the besmirching of bad grammar, typos, spelling mistakes or plot inconsistencies. Like the best parts of Tolkien, Rowling, Lovecraft, Pratchett, and Lewis combined into one.


----------



## gothaman (Jun 1, 2014)

...interconnecting details, sudden shocks and charaters developing. if someone dies in the story, make it so that the protagonists become resolved.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 1, 2014)

I like detailed, engaging description and interesting characters.
Characters that have a real personality to them. Y'know.


----------



## SierraCanine (Jun 2, 2014)

It really helps a story if you can truly flesh out the more than just one or two main characters.  Make sure they are well rounded with numerous emotions, twists and sub-plots all their own.  It really helps to bring the entire world alive.  I also like to have tie-in's throughout the work so readers get little interesting tid-bits along the way but don't get the full overarching scheme of things until the last chapter or two.  Then they just might as well finish the book, even if the grand finalÃ© kinda sucks ^_^


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 2, 2014)

a good story has to have a good plot and characters with they're own personality, you can't just have an emotionless characters and dull characters that have no personality at all, it's barely a character at all without its... well, character, you know, add some color to each one. I also really enjoy plot twists, when the story gets you off guard. Kinda like the plot twist in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Time/Darkness were *Spoiler Alert*  Dusknoir was actually trying to frame Grovyle, and making the Guild think that he was a theif. *Spoilers end here* Creative names are also nice, it just bothers me when they do something like this --->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Kidd_in_the_Enchanted_Castle, they could have done better with that games plot and names. Well, besides that, what else could you ask for.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 2, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> *Spoiler Alert [...]* *Spoilers end here*


_**Another spoiler about Mystery Dungeon ahead**_
I really liked how, in the most recent 3DS one, they really played with character stereotypes. The Three-Headed dragon Hydreigon turned out to be the good guy, and the little pink Munna he was chasing turned out to be the main antagonist! For me, that made the narrative really impressive and damn engaging.
**End*

*Using countertypes to mess with peoples' expectations can be really powerful in a story.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, everything good or important has already been said soooo I can mention humor. If a book makes me laugh, I'm sold!


----------



## ZacAttack (Jun 8, 2014)

A good story to me has to be believable (in the stories world, not believable by real life standards) for example, if e story were about say... warrior cats, there wouldn't be flying cats and exploding trees. Also, characters have to stand out. Each of them have individual personalities, even if the differences are subtle. Interesting back stories are good as it explains who and why they are. Story line has to be interesting to target audience and nothing has to be TOO sudden.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 16, 2014)

Good story, good, plot, sub plot, good and well developed characters, lots of tension, good language usage, great descriptions, don't stagnate, backstories.


----------



## Ty Rufus (Jul 9, 2014)

I look for good plot and character development. Is the plot making sense in itself? I'm not concerned with it teaching me a moral (that's something that may come with it, even if the writer didn't intend it). Even if it's not really in my thing I would respect it if it keeps true to itself, not self-contradicting.

With characters. Usually I expect the main character to develop, good or bad. When it comes to antagonists I'm less concerned. If it's a religious god-king (like my story), then he's probably straight-forward, but I leave it up to multiple novels to explain his transition. When it comes to anthologies, I try to see if there's something within that universe that's driving the characters and plot, and in some cases one book may not do that.

In short, I guess a story that has something going for it. A bare answer, I know.


----------



## catchclaw (Jul 16, 2014)

Whatever world the story is set in has to have believable rules. If high magic or science exists, fine, but think through the magical/science system through so that it has rules and doesn't contradict itself to the point a deus ex machina maneuver is needed for the plot.


----------

